# Robert Lewandowski - Robert Lehmann ?



## SpeCnaZ (12. Oktober 2015)

Der Postillon: Eigentlich in Bad TÃ¶lz geboren: DFB findet echte Geburtsurkunde von Robert Lewandowski

Laut " Der Postillon " ist Robert Lewandowski ( Fußballspieler von Bayern München und Mitglied der Polnischen Nationalmannschaft) ein Deutscher !

Kurze Version: Er wurde im Bad Tölz geboren, seine Eltern wurden von der KGB entführt und einer Gehirnwäsche unterzogen. Die Eltern von Lewandowski/Lehmann wohnten dann in Warschau als ganz normale Polen.

Meine Meinung: Für mich ein großer Schock, was mann sicher auch am Inhalt meines Beitrages sieht. 

Das muss für ihm und seine Eltern ein rießen Schock sein. 

Falls es schon älter ist, bitte ich um Entschuldigung.


----------



## keinnick (12. Oktober 2015)

Den Postillon kennst Du aber, oder? Ich hoffe, der Thread ist nicht ernstgemeint.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Oktober 2015)

Das ist ne Satire Seite du Dödel


----------



## Crush182 (12. Oktober 2015)

Also ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher, ob er/sie (Anm.:TE) das ernst meint oder nicht  .


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Caduzzz (12. Oktober 2015)

Specnaz, das ist eine SatireSeite!!! Lies dir mal die ganzen Sachen durch, die haben ständig Sachen wie " OH SCHRECK, Spagehttidienstag am Mittwoch abgesagt! EU ist schuld!" (ok, schon gehaltvoller )

Der Postillion hat schon so manche Meldung rausgehauen und genug haben es ungefragt, ohne Quellenanalyse etc. pp, blind weiter gegeben. Also "Der Postillion" > schmunzeln..und wenn doch "glaubhaft" > kritisch hinterfragen


----------



## keinnick (12. Oktober 2015)

@Speznaz: Wo wir gerade bei Robert Lewandowski sind, ist vielleicht das hier noch interessant: Der Postillon: 10 mögliche Szenarien, die die Bayern doch noch die Meisterschaft kosten könnten


----------



## Körschgen (12. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. Oktober 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> @Speznaz: Wo wir gerade bei Robert Lewandowski sind, ist vielleicht das hier noch interessant: Der Postillon: 10 mÃ¶gliche Szenarien, die die Bayern doch noch die Meisterschaft kosten kÃ¶nnten





Caduzzz schrieb:


> Specnaz, das ist eine SatireSeite!!! Lies dir mal die ganzen Sachen durch, die haben ständig Sachen wie " OH SCHRECK, Spagehttidienstag am Mittwoch abgesagt! EU ist schuld!" (ok, schon gehaltvoller )
> 
> Der Postillion hat schon so manche Meldung rausgehauen und genug haben es ungefragt, ohne Quellenanalyse etc. pp, blind weiter gegeben. Also "Der Postillion" > schmunzeln..und wenn doch "glaubhaft" > kritisch hinterfragen


Ich wollte eigentlich den meisten den Montag versüßen, die Ironie kam doch leider nicht gut genug rüber.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Laut " Der Postillon " ist Robert Lewandowski ( Fußballspieler von Bayern München und Mitglied der Polnischen Nationalmannschaft) ein Deutscher !




Dann drücke ich dem Herrn Lehmann die Daumen, dass nicht wieder irgend ein nervtötender Funktionär gegen seine Teilnahme im polnischen Team Klage einlegt. So wie ich das verstanden habe, hat Herr Lehmann zwei Pässe, einen deutschen mit Lehmann und einen polnischen, weil seine Großeltern Polen waren, mit Lewandowski.

Ich glaube nicht, dass er sonst irgendwo spielen dürfte. Für die deutsche Nationalmannschaft ist er eindeutig nicht gut genug.



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Das ist ne Satire Seite ... [Zensur]...


Ich halte die Artikel für besser recherchiert, als jene der Bildzeitung. Die Geburtsurkunde wurde doch mit abgedruckt, dass ist wohl ein eindeutiger Beweis.


----------

